# PATH attestation



## vpat28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I need help !!!! we have a physician who is attesting as "I was present for the pertinent parts of the examination, and I agree with the
above plan. He is is using this language when he is seeing patients with residents.
Is this acceptable????????


hope to get answers !!!


----------



## MikeEnos (Oct 29, 2013)

The physician must indicate that they were present for the critical or key part of the service, and any involvement they had with the plan of care.  The statement you quoted does seem to get that across.  

Here's the relevant excerpt from the *Medicare Claims Processing Manual Chapter 12 Section 100.1.1.A*


> 100.1.1 - Evaluation and Management (E/M) Services
> (Rev. 2303, Issued: 09-14-11, Effective: 06-01-11, Implementation: 07-26-11)
> 
> A. General Documentation Instructions and Common Scenarios
> ...



I hope that helps point you in the right direction.  If you have more questions, I cut out some details in the middle of the section that actually outline 4 common scenarios that people have questions about - I highly recommend you read it (I linked to it.)


----------



## vpat28 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Mike,

That is what I thought that it is OK statement. But needed another opinion on it.

Now I have another question about the date. Does attending has to date the attestation??

As my providers are attesting but not documenting the date of attestation.

thanks again


----------



## MikeEnos (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a little confused by the question, all entries in the medical record should be dated.  Attestations included.  If it is an EMR entry, that is usually automatic.  

The attestation should be for the day they personally saw and examined the patient, so it should match up with a resident's note from that day.  Since all entries are dated, they shouldn't have to spell out "I saw the patient today and reviewed and agree with the resident's note [*from today*.]"


----------

